# Detailingworld™ Review - Dooka Wheels Maintenance Wheel Shampoo



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

DW Review - dooka WHEELS Maintenance Wheel Shampoo

*Introduction*
There's quite a lot of hype surrounding the new dooka products, so I figured I best get some reviews out!
I got the promo email the night before Waxstock and figured I had to pick some up at the show

Wheels are a bit of a funny thing for me, and I'm sure many others.
My wheels are coated with C5 and then I've got 2 coats of Obsession Taranis wheel wax on top

When cleaning my wheels (usually weekly) I don't want to use a full strength wheel cleaner as this will more than likely strip my wax and is a bit unnecessary in my eyes.

Just using water won't cut it, and bodywork shampoo is okay, but sometimes I find it lacking in the cleaning power, especially in the usual problem areas of spoke corners.

I have been using a wheel soap from another brand, and while slick and sudsy, I don't feel it adds much over and above normal shampoo.

So here goes!

*The Product*
Only available in 500ml bottles (as of time of writing), its comes labelled with a sleek black label and child proof cap
It is a thin-ish dark pink liquid with a slight chemical smell, no fruity scents here!










*dooka says:*
_dooka WHEELS is a Ph-Neutral maintenance wheel shampoo, designed for maintained, sealed, sensitive wheel surfaces such as polished and chrome. We often hear or get asked, what is the best thing to clean my sealed wheels or my sensitive wheels. Most people as do we, recommend just normal shampoo that you use on your paint. So here at dooka, we thought it best to design a wheel shampoo just for these occasions. This isn't just a shampoo with some wheel cleaner thrown in or just some wheel cleaner with foaming agents added, again, we have developed this product from the ground up to be a dedicated maintenance wheel shampoo/cleaner.

You may be surprised at what dooka WHEELS will actually clean. Our testing has certainly surprised us, especially for a product designed for maintenance purposes. You can use as a dedicated wheel cleaner, up your dilution in a trigger spray bottle and use as a normal wheel cleaner if your wheels are dirtier than normal._

*The Method*
The ST was pretty grubby around the wheels, after having a 2 hour blast to waxstock & back, plus normal weekly driving.
These are meant to be silver!


















I always wash with about 15l of water in my wheel bucket, as I find this is perfect for using wheel woolies with a grit guard.

On the website it says to use the product at a ratio of 200:1 :doublesho: for best results in a bucket as a shampoo. As I use 15l of water, that would mean adding 75ml of product, which wouldn't even get me 7 uses out of a bottle!

I figured I would try a bit less than this to start, as my wheels clean up pretty good before washing with a blast of the PW, so decided to go with 40ml instead

Measured out, and then the bucket was filled up with cold water


















Alot of suds were created with just the water going in, and then a quick blast with a jet created alot of suds. So far so good with the amount of product used










My normal routine with wheels is cover them in prewash whilst doing the car, then hit with the PW.

Looking better already!










I then have some snowfoam in a big blaster foaming trigger bottle which i use to cover the wheel and add lubrication










Various sized wheel woolies were used to clean the barrels, behind the calipers, angled woolies for behind the spokes, hog hair brushes for around the valve and nuts, and then a noodle mitt for the faces. All of the above scooping up lots liquid from the bucket










The feeling with the large woolie and mitt was very slick and the brake dust seemed to come off very well, no issues at all

All rinsed off and I was left with a spotless wheel!










The biggest difference for me though was the colour of the water, I don't think I've seen the water so dirty, so it's definitely cleaning, that's for sure!










Wheels were still beading at the end too, so no apparent loss in LSP either










*Price*

It's available on dooka's website, and can be found here

http://dooka.co.uk/Wheels-tyres/dooka-wheels-maintenance-wheel-shampoo

Its for sale in 500ml and 5l bottles. As of writing, the 500ml can be had for £11, the 5l will be priced at £39 (when it comes in stock)

*Would I use it again?*
Yes! For me this hits the sweet spot for a regular wheel cleaner that doesn't trash my wheels protection.

Although I haven't tried it out, its also works well as a normal wheel cleaner at lower dilution rations, so the functionality is there if you need it

*Conclusion*
A very interesting product thats quite unique. There isn't really a competitor I can think of that at lower dilution ratios acts as a traditional wheel cleaner, but then at higher dilution ratios works as a wheel shampoo where major cleaning power isn't such a requirement

For me I don't have a regular use for another traditional wheel cleaner, so my normal use case is as a wheel bucket shampoo esq additive

Performance of the product is not in doubt, this stuff really works!

Where it falls down for me slightly is value for money. At the recommended ratios, with the amount of water I use, it works out at £1.65 a wash, which is a sting in the wallet

Knocking it down to 40ml works out at 88p a wash, but for me I think I could get away with a bit less, thus making it cheaper still.

When compared to the high dilution ration shampoos that are out there, the product looks expensive, but it does clean better, so that's a trade off you have to make, especially when my wheels are by far the dirtiest part of the car

I think alot of the price issues can be solved by buying it in 5l, which is more than half the price per litre.

All in all though, a great product by dooka, thumbs up!

Thanks for reading!

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

